# Black Library New Releases



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey all.

Just wondering what New Releases/Soon To Be Released BL books your thinking of getting.

Lists is below

http://www.blacklibrary.com/comingsoon.asp

For me I am defintly going to get:

The Inquistition
The Imperial Munitorum Manual
HH: Descent of Angels
HH: Legion

I love Background books and own most of the ones BL has releases so those 2 first ones are probably going on Pre-Order. As for HH - well its HH - what more needs to be said. 

I would love to buy Only In Death but I havn't read His Last Command or The Armour Of Contempt. I'm waiting out for The Lost sequence Omibus  .

Desert Raiders looks quite interesting as well.

What about you guys?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm waiting for the armour of contempt to come in...paperback,i think? 

Or show up in my local Borders.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Should be out in about Nov I think. So call it early December for you in the States.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Jusr read extract from Dark Apostle. Could be good. Not read much about Word Bearers.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Their not covered too much are they. Horus Heresy is basically the only other place I've read about them and even then it an't a huge amount just Erebus.

I havn't read Reynolds other book but that might be worth a look purely for the subject matter.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Yeah. Be good to find out more about them than what makes Erubus tick.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Will have to buy Wolfs Honour when it released. Hope Lightner makes abetter job of it than sons of fenris. Not that great imho.


----------

